# OPI Fantasy nail polish



## bella1342 (Nov 12, 2007)

So in the latest US mag (Brit is on the cover of course) they have the latest celeb trends, and navy polish is in (black is sooo out, lol!) They featured OPI's new designer series nail polish in fantasy, a navy shade with hints of subtle silver specks. You have the drama of the dark nails, but the shimmer specks are very subtle... and so pretty.

I loved it, and bought it today, along with OPI "Bubble Bath" and "Russian Navy." Deep purples are in now too.






Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Nox (Nov 12, 2007)

Well gosh, I guess I am so passÃ©, I thought I was cool!





I can see how navys and purples would be popular, it does look good on a lot of people, there are a lot of chickies over here wearing those colors lately, so you might be onto something.

Truth be told, I don't really care for navy or purple on my nails all that much. I just go with what looks good on me, and black always does.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah i think OPI has one called Ink? I guess its the in thing.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Truth be told, I don't really care for navy or purple on my nails all that much. I just go with what looks good on me, and black always does.

I LOVE my black too! It's my favorite! I was half joking though... I mean, they say it's a "trend," but I don't really care about trends. Some people live for them though.




I did like this navy shade though.


----------



## Beth3 (Nov 13, 2007)

"Deep purples are in now too" That's good to hear. They are my favs!


----------



## katherinelesley (Nov 13, 2007)

I love this shade, its definately my favorite of the deep blues this season.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 25, 2007)

I noticed navy blue seemed to be the new black! Everytime I go to get Russian Navy, the salon is sold out. Maybe I should just place an order online and get my Bubble Bath I still haven't bought LOL!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

I want this color now. It sounds gorgeous.


----------



## weedita (Feb 11, 2008)

I am loving this trend. I have OPI Ink, Russian Navy, and Light My Sapphire. And I just recently got OPI's newest blue Yoga-ta to get this blue. It is so pretty. It has little bits of aqua microglitter.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 11, 2008)

I really like my russian navy.. its blue but you have to look twice to see its blue


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I'm wearing Catherine the Grape this upcoming week like I was gonna do this weekn (wearing A True Ab-Original instead).


----------



## vash (Feb 12, 2008)

I just had my manicure/pedicure done in Siberian nights. I really wanted to do the russian navy but they didn't have it. Nice color though


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 12, 2008)

I got a free blue inky color from Sally hansen, i cant wait to try it!


----------



## Kasha (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tip bella1342. I'll have to check it out. I love blue polish.


----------



## Luann (Feb 21, 2008)

i like soooooooo much black and purple nails, but navy..... absolutly not!


----------



## nailsguide (Aug 19, 2008)

i love pink polish


----------



## fawp (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooh...that sounds pretty! I LOVE navy blue on my nails. Black looks a little too harsh against my pale skin but the navy has the same darkness but still looks really fresh.


----------

